# Eggs



## Spanish Dave (Apr 20, 2021)

I've just started keeping budgies again after a 40 year break. I'm just doing a aviary in the south of Spain. 
My question. 
I have a box with 4 egg's in but 1 is infertile. When would you remove it ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

We never recommend colony (aviary) breeding. A breeding pair should always be in an individual cage with a dedicated nest box. Colony breeding has too many inherent risks and dangers.

Individual Breeding Cages - Why is this so Important?

Have you bred budgies before? 
You can remove the infertile egg at this time. You've apparently already handled and candled the eggs if you are certain one is infertile.

I would suggest you take the time to read all of the stickies at the top of the Breeding Section forum if you have not yet done so.

Additionally, please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------

